# First brisket, dry. Help



## rbacci (Jan 5, 2015)

Yesterday I used my MES30 for the first time. I placed a brisket and ribs in it. I started the brisket first, set the temp at 230. I placed the brisket on the rack just above the water pan. I used the temp probe to watch the internal temp. After 10 hrs it hit 200 and I wrapped it in foil and a towel for 45 min. The meat was really tender but dry. I used a water pan in the smoker but I think brisket was too small for smoking, only 8 lbs. For the ribs I used the 3-3-0 method and they turned out really tender and juicy. Could use some sage advice.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think you over cooked the brisket.  I take my briskets to 165 internal temp and then foil.  I then take the brisket to 195-197.  I pull it and place brisket into an ice chest for at least an hour, 2 or 3 won't hurt.  I always test the brisket for tenderness using a toothpick but usually these temps work out great.  I plan for 1 hour per pound plus two hours.  An 8 pound brisket is not too small for smoking. 

I assume you cooked spare ribs; for those I use the 3-2-1 method.  3 hours on smoker, 2 in foil, and 1 hours for saucing and tightening up. 

Ricnard


----------



## rbacci (Jan 6, 2015)

Richard, that makes sense, I'll try it next time. I used the 3-3-0 method for the ribs because it was recommended for when the weather is cold on another thread and it was really cold on Sunday. Next time, hopefully the weather will be warmer i'll use the 3-2-1 method. Thanks


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 6, 2015)

I am curious about your brisket choice. Was it a flat or a packer? Did it have good marbling. I think this may have been a factor in your results.


----------



## rbacci (Jan 7, 2015)

It was a flat I bought at Costco. Come to think of it, it was pretty lean. It probably would have been better to braise it.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2015)

If I were to smoke a flat, I woul either inject or place it in a foil pan with some sort of broth to prevent it from drying. I know we see it on the BBQ shows all the time but those are usually Wagoo- better fat marbling. Do try it again- it's worth getting it right!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jan 7, 2015)

The moisture in a flat doesn't come from surface fat or marbling.  Rather, it comes from the breakdown of the collagens/connective tissues between the muscle fibers.   

Rbacci, you said the brisket was dry but tender.   I'd say that you smoked it for just a bit too long.


----------



## rbacci (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea, thats what I'm thinking. Next time I'm going to bring it up to 160 then wrap it foil with a little spritz of apple juice, then bring it up to 200.


----------



## grillmonkey (Jan 9, 2015)

I tried brisket a couple of times, but I just can't get it to turn out as good as this place down the road from me called Papa Buck's in Metter, GA. Four large slices of brisket with their special sauce, crinkle cut fries and some fried okra and Texas toast for less than $10 is hard to beat.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Yea, thats what I'm thinking. Next time I'm going to bring it up to 160 then wrap it foil with a little spritz of apple juice, then bring it up to 200.


Don't go with a predetermined temperature as some briskets are ready at 195 while others aren't ready til they hit 205 or higher.   Use the probe/poke test to tell when the brisket is done.  Take a probe and poke the brisket at several spots in the thickest part of the flat.  When the probe goes in and out like a knife through warm butter, the brisket is ready.


----------

